# French food in Carrefour



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
Does carefour in dubai have a variety of french yoghurts or the range is very limited. Do they have the same food range as back home?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well they sell snails and proper fois grais!

As for yoghurt - no idea!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

woodlands said:


> Hi,
> Does carefour in dubai have a variety of french yoghurts or the range is very limited. Do they have the same food range as back home?


The stores overseas are not identical to those in France. They stock a lot of local and international brands and some of their own ranges. They do not sell any pork products.

-


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Try Geant


----------

